# Grand Canyon Colorado River Flows - Jan, Feb, & March



## GCPBA (Oct 22, 2009)

From Katrina Grantz, Hydraulic Engineer at Glen Canyon Dam

Hourly releases during January 2016 are anticipated to fluctuate between approximately 18,000 cfs in the daytime and approximately 10,000 cfs in the nighttime. 

We anticipate the release volume for February 2016 will be fluctuations between approximately 9,000 cfs and 15,000 cfs. 

The anticipated release volume for March 2016 will be fluctuations between approximately 7,000 and 13,000 cfs. This will be confirmed in a subsequent notification toward the end of January.

December 21, 2015


----------

